# wife's p-22 won't extract all the time



## diselthis (Nov 4, 2008)

Hello all any one out there run in to a problem like this? The round will not extract regardless of being fired or just to clear the chamber. this is a new p-22 with about 600 rounds threw it .It has been cleaned and inspected .
We have tried 3 types of ammo .CCI stingers,CCI mini mags ,and Winchester white box(walmart). I thought it was some bad ammo. 
Also it does not fail on every round(again not firing just running threw the mag to see if it extracts). Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

Haven't heard of probs with these. Mine functions fine and 2 friends have not had problems. Have you asked a gunsmith to look at it?


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Have a look at rimfirecentral.com there is a P22 bible over there that has everything that you need to know. There is a procedure to peen the extractor for more reliable feeding. I haven't had a problem with mine yet ~2k rds and when I do, i will probably peen the extractor.


----------



## diselthis (Nov 4, 2008)

nukehayes said:


> Have a look at rimfirecentral.com there is a P22 bible over there that has everything that you need to know. There is a procedure to peen the extractor for more reliable feeding. I haven't had a problem with mine yet ~2k rds and when I do, i will probably peen the extractor.


Thanks reading up on it now


----------



## BigdogBro1 (Jan 4, 2009)

I had a CCI Mini Mags round stick in the first 100 or so. After I pryed it out of the barrel I found the cartridge to be deformed. I blew it off as a bad round of ammo. No problems since 550+ rounds.

You guys may want to check the P22 barrel for tightness. I found both mine and my brothers came a bit loose and needed re-tightening using the supplied wrench.


----------



## diselthis (Nov 4, 2008)

it went back to S&W for repair as it would not extract at all ,came back working perfect so far got 700ish rounds and no problems


----------



## tboone (Jan 25, 2008)

I've used the P22 Bible to peen the extractor, lengthen the extractor spring, and shave the hammer slightly. It has dramatically improved the reliability (at least until ~750-1000 rounds without cleaning haha), and it went from extracting in all directions (including both in front of the gun and into my eyes) to a steady slightly rearward direction with a healthy arc and speed. Lately, I have begun to have a few more problems, but that was towards the end of a ~750 round cleaning cycle, so who knows. If I am still having problems, I'll send it back to S&W. But I jumped in here to add a big +1 to the advice of using the P22 Bible. If you have any questions, let me know...


----------



## BigdogBro1 (Jan 4, 2009)

Watch out for the waxed or coated .22LR instead of a copper plated bullet. The coatings will transfer to the barel and cause ejection jams. I always only purchase the copper plated bullet .22LR ammo.


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

BigdogBro1 said:


> Watch out for the waxed or coated .22LR instead of a copper plated bullet. The coatings will transfer to the barel and cause ejection jams. I always only purchase the copper plated bullet .22LR ammo.


Bonjour,
I must be lucky! My P22 is run on nothing but cheap CCI Blaser. :smt071
NEVER had a problem. I clean and lube after every visit to the range. I take my P22 EVERY week!!!:smt023

Bon weekend
fusil


----------

